# I got a new friend



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

I got a sulcata tortoise today its a boy and I need help to name him he is about a year old

suggestions please....


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cool!

I am not good with names but maybe make sure the name is still suitable when he gets BIG?


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

Osama


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

aww so cute!!

u should name it Bowser


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny!!!


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 22, 2012)

I may be seeing him without any item to reference size but he looks a bit over a year and a half. Either way he will be around when we are old and dead. They are very good pets, at about 7-10 yrs when they will start following you around like a dog...just alot slower. Remember and provide some good basking UVB for him.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

so far I like the Tiny and I like Maxwell


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

Well there you have it then, Max tiny, M.T. for short?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Jude!!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Jude!!!


ROFLMAO you got it Jude


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 22, 2012)

NOOO! IM TOO LATE!

Name it bubbles!


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cool tortoise


----------



## aNisip (Sep 22, 2012)

Fluffy!!!! Or tiny....that one is good too; nice one Nick!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I'm gonna go with ..............wait for it.............................wait for it

TINY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 22, 2012)

I really liked agent a's idea of Bowser, Am I the only one here who had a nintendo?


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I really liked agent a's idea of Bowser, Am I the only one here who had a nintendo?


now if the thing was greener i woulda suggested koopa troopa lol


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 22, 2012)

Tiny is good too, especially when it grows up to be nice and big!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> aww so cute!!
> 
> u should name it Bowser


Thats my lizards name haha

I say name it after one of the ninja turtles


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

Wha-hoo!!! "tell'm what he won bob" wait did I win anything? :huh: :lol:


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wha-hoo!!! "tell'm what he won bob" wait did I win anything? :huh: :lol:


you won my THANKS!!!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Ding dang it! Foiled again by Tiny!!!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2012)

"Tiny" will be perfectly suitable when he is over 100 pounds!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> you won my THANKS!!!


Thats better than a dumb old prize any day!  



fleurdejoo said:


> Ding dang it! Foiled again by Tiny!!!


Sorry my dear, let me buy you a drink to make up for it?  



likebugs said:


> "Tiny" will be perfectly suitable when he is over 100 pounds!


Lol, it is funny and suitable, do you think "Max Tiny" would make him bipolar? :lol:


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 22, 2012)

My friend got a tortoise last year that had belonged to his grandfather when he was a kid. He's around 90 years old! My favorite thing to do is ask him random questions about the Great Depression while feeding him lettuce


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> My friend got a tortoise last year that had belonged to his grandfather when he was a kid. He's around 90 years old! My favorite thing to do is ask him random questions about the Great Depression while feeding him lettuce


feeding who? the grandfather or the tortise? :lol:


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 22, 2012)

agent A said:


> feeding who? the grandfather or the tortise? :lol:


I don't see what there is to be confused about?! Is it that you don't have conversations with animals, or is it that you don't hand feed vegetables to the elderly?!

;-)


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Thats better than a dumb old prize any day!
> 
> Sorry my dear, let me buy you a drink to make up for it?
> 
> Lol, it is funny and suitable, do you think "Max Tiny" would make him bipolar? :lol:


never thought about the "max Tiny" thing that would be confusing lol


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I don't see what there is to be confused about?! Is it that you don't have conversations with animals, or is it that you don't hand feed vegetables to the elderly?!
> 
> ;-)


i always talk to animals

and i never WILLINGLY feed the elderly

both things my mom thinks i need therapy for &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope you did your research before getting this animal. I have been keeping turtles for years and as much as I want a sulcata I know better than to get one. These get very very large and will require a lifelong commitment. Can't tell how big this one is, but this animal will need to live outdoors at some point. So many of these are sold when small and the vast majority of people have no idea what they're getting into.


----------



## twolfe (Sep 22, 2012)

My neighbor kids have three of these tortoises, and I think it will be a challenge for them in Minnesota when they are larger. They do have a really nice outdoor set up for them in the summer, but have to keep them indoors in the winter.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

yes I know they get big I have a fenced in yard for the spring to late fall months and will have an indoor set up for the winter also indoor at night ( or the greenhouse at night in the summer havent decided on that yet)


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> My neighbor kids have three of these tortoises, and I think it will be a challenge for them in Minnesota when they are larger. They do have a really nice outdoor set up for them in the summer, but have to keep them indoors in the winter.
> 
> Good luck with yours.


Thanks Tammy


----------



## twolfe (Sep 22, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I have two Chinese Box Turtles (Cuora flavomarginata). I've had one of them for 21 years, and he is at least 25 years old. About six months ago I got a baby. His/her name is Pokey.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Sep 22, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> yes I know they get big I have a fenced in yard for the spring to late fall months and will have an indoor set up for the winter also indoor at night ( or the greenhouse at night in the summer havent decided on that yet)


I wanna greenhouse!


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 22, 2012)

For the most part its just 3 basic things that most fail at with this species, We have bred them for many years and the most important part is basking and nutrition. They must have a steady supply of UVB and heat.. This cant be substituted with flourescent lighting or a regular light bulb, infared lightbulb or spotlight they need a high output uvb basking bulk and the sun. They also need heat, this is no temperate climate tortoise they need hot 100+ basking areas all of the above are important for the production of vitamins and digestion. They need a supplemented diet that should vary.

They are slow growers they may get to the 10" mark in 8 yrs if your lucky, They are great diggers so I hope your fence is buried in the ground a bit. They are notorious for getting resp infections, soft shell and groth deformities when imporperly cared for.

Good luck if you need any help Id be happy to share some info or advice.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> For the most part its just 3 basic things that most fail at with this species, We have bred them for many years and the most important part is basking and nutrition. They must have a steady supply of UVB and heat.. This cant be substituted with flourescent lighting or a regular light bulb, infared lightbulb or spotlight they need a high output uvb basking bulk and the sun. They also need heat, this is no temperate climate tortoise they need hot 100+ basking areas all of the above are important for the production of vitamins and digestion. They need a supplemented diet that should vary.
> 
> They are slow growers they may get to the 10" mark in 8 yrs if your lucky, They are great diggers so I hope your fence is buried in the ground a bit. They are notorious for getting resp infections, soft shell and groth deformities when imporperly cared for.
> 
> Good luck if you need any help Id be happy to share some info or advice.


Remind me one day to tell you how smart you are when it comes to our little cood blooded friends, among other things.


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 22, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> For the most part its just 3 basic things that most fail at with this species, We have bred them for many years and the most important part is basking and nutrition. They must have a steady supply of UVB and heat.. This cant be substituted with flourescent lighting or a regular light bulb, infared lightbulb or spotlight they need a high output uvb basking bulk and the sun. They also need heat, this is no temperate climate tortoise they need hot 100+ basking areas all of the iabove are important for the production of vitamins and digestion. They need a supplemented diet that should vary.
> 
> They are slow growers they may get to the 10" mark in 8 yrs if your lucky, They are great diggers so I hope your fence is buried in the ground a bit. They are notorious for getting resp infections, soft shell and groth deformities when imporperly cared for.
> 
> Good luck if you need any help Id be happy to share some info or advice.


I always love your advise Michael and the information you give. I have the Zoo Med PowerSun UV Mercury Vapor UVB Lamp I have the diet supplement calcium Have to get substrate under tank heater though for night time


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

Off topic!!!

Let's put the focus back where it belongs, please!!

How oh how did I lose the name game!?!?!?!?

When I come visit, I'm calling him Jude!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 23, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Off topic!!!
> 
> Let's put the focus back where it belongs, please!!
> 
> ...


how about Tiny Jude :shifty: :shifty:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 23, 2012)

I do like Tiny Jett, then he's small and fast?(inside joke) B)


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 23, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> how about Tiny Jude :shifty: :shifty:


How about Osama bin Tiny Jude?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 23, 2012)

I like Tiny Jude or Tiny Jett!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 25, 2012)

I say *G~A~M~E~R~A!*


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 25, 2012)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 16, 2012)

Just don't do this


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 17, 2012)

ROFLMAO


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 17, 2012)

THAT'S HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## jrh3 (Oct 17, 2012)

What about naming it, Cornbread!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah when he's bad call him fryed chicken! and look stern...Haha?


----------

